# Going to resurrect a Daisy Dukes CJ Jeep!



## -Hemi-

Group of crazy modelers like myself,
I picked up an older Model at Hobbytown USA that was a "Backroom special" Why? The local store to me got a liquidated purchase from a guy that I was told was a model car hoarder, (yeah at this time, I'm liking what I'm hearing) so I start in, do you have.....

Goes on and on my wife says I'm headed over to Hobby Lobby, I'll catch ya there when your through here....So she leaves and takes my little girl with her....

As she walks out, is when I said so there are "others" the guy I normally deal with, sure there is, partially built ones that we can not display out here due to the franchise but, to guys we know we can sell them "As-is" So, then lets go have a look the next words outta my mouth, followed by "if ya don't mind me in the back rooms (2 locations to the store)

We go....And holy good GAWD, yes this guy who owned them prior to HobbyTown getting them, WAS a hoarder! I bet there musta been 500 partially built models in the back to rooms! They had all of the "new" unopened stuff, out front. BUT these opened partially built models I was in my glory, LOL

So I started asking if he saw anything "Mopar" he looked at me and i was like Dodge, Plymouth, Chrysler, Jeep.......... yep a few in both areas! I was like cool lets go have a look, I was actually seeking out specific models but he had a few, one being Daisy Dukes CJ-5 Jeep, "Dixie".... Its been YEARS since I've seen this model for sale on the shelves, so....He finds it and brings it to me, and I have a look, its missing the decals....Seems to be otherwise all there...

So I ask, what ya take? He looks hows $3.00 sound? GONE! Then I found a pretty much NEW '70 Plymouth Roadrunner, $5.00 Wheels were missing, $5.00 GONE! Then he pulls out a box of parts to a Little Red Wagon, $2.00 GONE, Then a Daisy Dukes '74 Roadrunner, $12.00 ALMOST brand NEW! GONE, Then he slips out a '70 Dodge Super Bee Pro-Street, $5.00 GONE. All in all, I didn't pay the suggested price at the very time, I had, $20 cash in pocket....I got them all for 20 bucks!










This was what the frame looked like right out of the box after I got home, I got to looking a bit better only to find that the engine was missing half its self! Was "OK" its a 4 banger so....I have in my parts stache, a AMC 401 C.I.D. that came from a member to the forums here that was extra due to the model he had in real life had a different engine in it. SO, now Daisy's Jeep has a pretty big V-8 for a Jeep...



















Now its got a bit more details on it, Spark plug wires, Distributor cap, Fan belts, dual Alternators, as the Jeep when done will have dual batteries, to keep her cousins Bo and Luke out of trouble with a dead battery in the General....



















Sorry Daisy, your 401 will only be getting a 2 barrel carburetor....Don't have a 4 barrel to fit it, replied Cooter!

Then to get a "test fit" as the V-8 is a bit bigger then the 4 popper that once was in here....




























Man BARELY it fits will have to do some shoe-horning on the radiator to get it all neatly under the hood!

ENJOY.....More will follow as time and progress happen! 

Haven't started the other kits yet!


----------



## vypurr59

Great Find. The v-8 in the Jeep are bringing back memories of my 1975 Jeep that I put a small block Chevy in it to push start midgets. I could hear that rumble again. Thanks for the trip back to memory lane.


----------



## -Hemi-

Yeah, I been trying to "search out" as many of the Dukes autos as I can find (I've ALWAYS been VERY FOND of the show....Brings back good memories, sort of like the V-8 into the Jeep did for you....

The Small Block Chevy, what size small block? 305 or a bit bigger?

See the model I got I literally stuffed a AMC 401 in it, and I literally mean "stuffed" I had to remove, and relocate the front frame cross member, AND take out part of the lower front body mount, that is a "lip" under the grille, Then angled the front inside top edge of BOTH frame rails just to clear the fan belts and Alternators....I got just enough space to get a thin radiator in there and thats about it, BUT I also plan to add a second battery, and possibly some other "extra's" to keep her cousins out of trouble LOL 

The back of the Jeep will have a bit of a load added to look as tho things are headed to Cooter for parts for the General.....

Its too bad I can't find 1/24th or 1/25th scale people to model as the whole "cast" to add to the cars....


----------



## vypurr59

I had a 383 Small Block Chevy, Bored, Stroked, Blueprinted and way too much motor for it. It started out as a 350. Almost flipped it twice. It had headers that dumped into shorty side pipes. Burnt my leg on exit at least a half a dozen times. How much fun I had in it.....


----------



## -Hemi-

you mean a 283 Small Block Chevy LOL the 383 is a big block Mopar actually.....The true GM "283 C.I.D". is what the older throttle body injection 350 were based off. the same engine casting. The new Vortec, I'm not to sure of tho..... The 283 is the Grandpa to the 350 C.I.D.

BUT, those old 283's as far as Chevy goes, were some powerful! Do you remember the carburetor you had on it? Those too can make all the difference in the world on the older motors!


----------



## vypurr59

350 small block bored .060 over, stroker crank will yield a 383. Us Chevy folks had our advantages in increasing the cubes, to the extremes.


----------



## Rondo

383 is what you get when you machine a 400 small block crank to fit in a 350 block. Hot rodding just like the old days.

A buddy put a 283 in his 69 Chevelle convertible. I wondered why he bothered with that engine but it made a believer out of me. Would have been faster with more inches but definitely not weak.

Jeep lengthened the hood on CJ-5 s in the early seventies. I wonder if the kit was based on a short hood Jeep. You made it fit though. That's what counts. They must have painted the chassis using the box art as a guide. Very festive.


----------



## -Hemi-

OK Being a mechanic on old school units myself, a 400 crank at 3.75 stroke times the bore of 3.875 bored .060 over, times 8 cylinders, and times "pi" comes up the following on my Desktop Dyno:

Bore = 3.935 (283 bore)
Stroke = 3.75 (400 Crank)
Over Bore = .060 
Over Stroke = 0
Cylinders = 8

Cubic Inches = 364.838456298986
Litres = 5.97870403452773

This would have been said to be a "365"

With this information, you didn't have a 383 at all....

Then you take this with the info changed again as follows:

Bore = 4.00 (350 Bore)
Stroke = 3.75 (400 Crank)
Over Bore = .060
Over Stroke = 0
Cylinders = 8
Cubic Inches = 388.385674985345
Litres = 6.36457851933443

This would have been classified as a "389" 

AGAIN its not a 383....

As a "Mopar guy" and having bored and stroked 350's and the same for 283's, there is no way to take a Chevy small Block and get a "383" why? The Mopar "383" really, isn't a "383" its OVER "383" meaning this:

Bore = 4.25 (Stock Mopar bore)
Stroke = 3.375 (Stock Mopar Stroke)
Over Bore = 0
Over Stroke = 0
Cylinders = 8
Cubic Inches = 383.028866811893
Litres = 6.27679509057065

Showing this, is the actual "cubic Inch Displacement" of the engines, I did NOT include the Combustion Chamber in any one of these calculations. So even the Mopar engine denoted as the "383" isn't! Its actually a "384"......they also call it a "6.3" in liters....

square of the bore divided by 4, multiplied by pi, multiplied by the stroke, multiplied by the number of cylinders:
((Bore X Bore) / 4) X pi X Stroke X Cylinders.


----------



## vypurr59

http://www.chevrolet.com/performance/crate-engines/small-block-zz-383.html


----------



## -Hemi-

The link when you look goes to a place to tell you "specs" on that engine, it says that the block has a "4.00" bore (Small Block Chevy 350 type bore) BUT has a 3.800 stroke, that is done VIA 4340 forged steel crank, this crank is completely new, or well up to this design of motor, the old ones "350" could not be made into "383" size motors. 

vypurr, have any idea when GM started this "ZZ383" small block? AND if not a "stroker" motor, or crate motor, what are they putting it in?


----------



## vypurr59

Horsepower Unlimited, built my engine for me. They told me it was based on a crate motor. I am not sure, but was told the engine I purchased was the biggest, normally aspirated motor I could get. The next step up would have been a blown Big Block.
The crank was from Ohio Crankshaft, which made custom cranks for the boating industry, and had built racing boat cranks, and Horsepower Unlimited had a Top Fuel dragster. They were hired to build cranks for them.
Strokers have been around since the days of early Pro Stock racing. Dirt Oval were the only sanctioned body outside of the AHRA they allowed their use.


----------



## -Hemi-

OK now it makes a bit more sense! LOL It was a "true" Chevy "stroker" small block, not a regular road service small block! See, I know a bit on Chevy, and they never offered a standard small block (or big block, for that matter) "383".....Which is why it lost me, as I never got into the Chevy (Or GM for that matter as well) Stroker motors, big or small block, didn't matter, ALL I've ever worked on or with were typical standard public engines, nothing determined "racing" only, made road worthy....

That into a CJ Jeep must have been a fun one to fit! (I've not ever done that) but doing that in the model thats seen here is a good one to fit, let me tell ya! I took an AMC "401" block, cut off the 4 cylinder that was originally to be in the Jeep, as it was just one half, and the other half was missing, and glued the transmission to the V-8, to get a good "sizing" idea of what I was going to need to do, to fit it in place to where or close to where the factory model transmission went.....Left me figure out how to squeeze the radiator in there, and relocate a frame cross member, and then to figure out and make sure the hood would open and close too. what fun it is!

Will look good tho!

I've got the frame painted flat black, and the shocks painted red, with silver "plungers" and will be adding gloss black shock mounts, and possibly rubber colored frame "snubbers" to where the suspension would "bottom-out" and hit that rubber block centered under the axles front and rear.

I do however got a bit done on it, I just have to getto a point that I can get some pictures!


----------



## Rondo

Glad you're getting some work done. I've felt too fried in the evenings to even go in the model room. At least we can spectate on your build.


----------



## vypurr59

No Prob, I hear that alot from the non-racing crowd about engine sizes. The best ever was the "Chevy never made a 302, that was Ford" But none the less, the Big Engine Little Jeep are fun. Glad to see someone doing it.
Rondo, I know what you mean, I have so much work to do, can't find time to model and when I do find the time, I am exhausted.
We will have to vicariously model through Hemi....LOL


----------



## -Hemi-

Ron,
Thanks! Yeah with the hot weather and all, and me getting/finding a NICE "through the wall" AC, at 8K BTU yeah its a nice place to be even if its on the 3rd floor! LOL

I had to retire early so. as I think I mentioned so now, I'm getting to enjoy the fruits of my labor all those years!

vypurr,
Yes, Chevy DID make a "302" was a 1966, went in the Camaro if I remember correctly! Was changed in '67 to a "305" after that. Ford, what a turd! LOL Thats like the guys saying only Chevy made a "350".....in 1958 Mopar had a BIG BLOCK, "B" motor 350, and then bored it to make yet another engine a 361 BOTH engines were the pre-LA Mopar engines, and were made just ONE year BEFORE the true Mopar Big Blocks came out known as the "RB" engines... Mopar B meaning just "Block" the "RB" engines meaning "Raised Block" meaning again these RB engines had a higher deck, and a longer stroke.....Multiple bore sizes within the engine class....From the 383 to the 440.

Mopar B motors include: 350, 361, 383, 400
Mopar RB Motors include: 383, 400, 413, 426, 440

The 383 in BOTH classes became famous. The RB 400 is merely a bored out RB 383....The 400 RB motor to have the LARGEST bore of ANY Mopar engine EVER made! EVEN BIGGER then the 440, as it had a shorter stroke!

The RB "426" was the base motor for the Wedge head engines, and became known as the "Max-Wedge" in the Mopar world, BUT it was also the base block to have the bolt on accessories to become the 426 Hemi.... The "Big" Hemi was to be a bolt on accessory, and nothing more BUT they found the stock 426 block casting not thick enough in places of high friction to withstand a race......They would crack, and overnight they took and made the casting of the block thicker in places, to have a "heavier" cast block to withstand high RPM and high friction, for a Race in Nascar in '64.....This became the engine we know as the 426 Hemi.....

Most people haven't a clue BUT, in '64 the first 20 engines made for 5 race teams in Nascar, The 426 Hemi blocks WERE NOT "Hemi Orange"!!!!! They were bolt on accessories remember, the blocks, were Mopar Turquoise!!!!! Wasn't till they found the blocks were cracking, that the re-casts were made and then the following true 426 Hemi "blocks" were painted with a mixture of Mopar Tor-Red, and Mopar Performance Orange as they didn't have enough of one or the other color, so they mixed them together and thats how "Hemi Orange" was born! 

During the Nascar "Qualifying race" day before the actual race is when they found the 426 Wedge blocks were cracking in the cylinders. These were the Turquoise blocks! Each team had 5 replacement blocks ready at a moments notice, there were 5 teams to have these blocks, 20 blocks total....The following day, being race day, the morning of, the NEW cast blocks, were delivered and installed in orange paint. There are however A LOT of early Nascar pictures of the race team guys in and around the Turquoise blocks, and some were even painted to the race teams colors afterwards.....

Interesting tidbit, I have ta say! 

Yeah, I've done some home work, I used to work in a garage. We tried all kinds of crazy ideas, and out of them all I was part of, I only know of 2 that failed.....


----------



## vypurr59

Hemi, you speak of trying things in the garage, here is one for you. I was racing short track and was building an engine the week of a big race. The Friday night before the event, I was still putting together the engine. When I went to put on the head, that engine would not turn over, by hand. I found the rods were too long(my fault when ordering. I took the rods out of the engine and was calling everyone I knew, no one had a set. So I took them over to the wet chop saw and cut 3/8" of an inch out of every one of those rods and welded them together. Yeah recipe for disaster you thinking by now. No balancing, just put the engine together. The next day we were driving to the track, I told the others, I still have not started the engine, had to drop in the distributor. So at the track I got the stuff done, Fired the engine and it sounded great. By the way, this was a 250 CID straight 6 Chevy engine for a dirt track Nova. Took it out for qualifying and made second fastest qualifier. I was talking to a friend(that I called the night before about needing rods) he asked me who gave me a set, I told him what I did. He told me to be ready for the explosion. I finished the races that weekend and never had a failure. But rebuilt it the next week when I got the correct rods. I had 7 witnesses that all showed up at my garage, because they did not believe I welded the rods like that.
After that, I was not allowed to build things without supervision, because they were worried I would make a grenade out of something, just to win a $3 trophy.


----------



## -Hemi-

Vypurr,
As much as I hate to say it tho, you were racing a straight 6, they are VERY forgiving, and if the compression was just right (low) they would dang near run off pee, with a bit of gas fumes and air mixed in. and NOT sputter on it! LOL 

I got a good one..... "Hundred Mile an hour TAPE!"

Best known as "Duct Tape" the gray stuff....Was working for the same garage, we had an old Plymouth Duster, I THINK it was a '74 but I could be wrong, was a while ago....I built a Mopar small block 340 for it in it, single 4 barrel, dirt track racing, and we're all out there, got that car going. Ran lile the devil himself was after it.....about 3/4ths into the completed race, BOTH motor mounts broke! The guy would welded them, didn't ting 'em and tack a seam over top the first. like stitch welding.....I seen this as the driver "pitted" and he was like something loose under the hood and I need gas and one tire! I poped the hood, and looked thats when I seen it, and took a WHOLE roll of Duct tape, and wraped it over and over around the frame, and the motor, till there was no more......

Hence "100 mile an hour tape" We won that race and that was the BEST we did the whole season! Always came in 2nd or 3rd the whole time after that.....NEVER 1st place after that! We all got $500 bonuses from that race and the guys were like, "OK MacGyver, where in the H*ll did you pull that one from.....?" I just said, hey its not fixed till ya use duct tape! LOL Sadly, its all I had! We kept a roll in the tool box for loose body parts and stuff, ya know....NEVER know what you may need it for! I actually thought forsure the exhaust manifold would have burned right through it, but it turned it black but never burned through the layers.........

Pretty funny...NOT as good as yours tho, cut and welded a set of rods, thats insane to even try it......What was the look of the guys faces when you pulled the block open and took out the first rod?

I bet that was a priceless look on their faces!


----------



## vypurr59

ROTFLMAO, Duct taped the motor in, now that would have put a chuckle on them. The faces of the crew were that of amazement and disgust at the same time. They were worried after that, that I might start to Frankenstein other components on the race car. I also played devils advocate at a race. We were allowed to use Goodyear Eagles at one track, the other tracks the tires were limited to Mohawks or Pro Traks. I took a set of the Pro Traks and ground off the white lettering and Stenciled Goodyear on them. They looked like the real thing. At the non Goodyear track I had them on the car, one of the other drivers saw us rolling of the trailer, and proceeded to run to the tech inspector and filed a complaint right after we TQ'ed. The inspector came over and said that a protest was filed and the fee of $200 was posted. I told him there was nothing illegal with what we did. They did their inspection and saw the inside edge of the tire, still had the Pro Trak logos on them. They handed me the $200 and the driver that made the complaint, was livid. He called the inspector a blind (insert foul language here) the inspector grabbed him by the collar and threw him under the car and showed him the inside edge, at which point he calmed down at the inspector and directed his anger towards me. He asked why would I do that, and I responded that my car looked better with Goodyear on the rubber. After that, a protest was never filed against me, even though I gave them some good reasons to.


----------



## -Hemi-

Guys,..
An update to the ole Daisy Dukes Jeep. I had gotten the frame painted, and the shocks painted (I didn't stripe it, the paint was not bad and made for a good bases -as-is so went right over top with some thinned out flat black in the air brush....










To see the shocks detail a bit better:










Then I went and got some more added to the AMC 401 V-8 I added under the hood....It got 2 Alterators, as it will have dual batteries (Daisy has to keep those 2 cousins of hers outta trouble some how!) 

As for the dual battery and Alternator details, I also wired up the starter, added in the fuel linkage and return spring to the carburetor, AND got the Emergency Brake/Parking brake connections in place.

Quite a bit of detail on the engine, along! Have a look!




























These pics were taken last night, and tonight I got even further! Those will come some time tomorrow! 

All of these "loose" wires will be in place to the body as they have to be let loose till the body of the Jeep is ready to be connected to the frame as they have specific places to go, AND I have to make space for dual batteries, AND add a Master Cylinder for regular brake use, as the kit did not have this detail, and I added drum brakes in the rear, and will have disk brakes in the front.....All of "that" is currently "in-place"....
Enjoy for now!


----------



## -Hemi-

In this posting I've been pondering how the frame will be done and how I plan to come up with somewhat lacking missing details this kit ought to have and what I am going to use in other areas that have parts, but aren't really a true "part" of a real vehicle! So, a bit of pondering, I have a lot of recovery work to do to the frame, as it was pre-painted by the first (original) owner of the model and orange frame, with green axles, just don't cut it for me! LOL 

Plus, I had to come up with a way to shoe-horn a V-8 in the place of a I-4, as well as a battery box, and its location all to fit under the hood, and then to think of how much modification would be required to get a radiator in front of the engine, but behind the grille!

I'll post pictures of this as they happen, just don't know how some of it is going to come together!


----------



## -Hemi-

So the "today" update as this frame things are happening FAST. SO, one of the things I have to learn is to get pictures even faster then the speed any one thing is going together. (Thats a learning experience all in itself!)

So anyway....Here is that frame:




























Its now on its own wheels and tires! BUT these tires, have a story, they were NOT the ones with the kit! See, when I bought this kit, I found that those with it, did not fit correctly, the tires were cut out to large on the inside to take the rims that were to be in them to be "Daisy Dukes Jeep" so. Was stumped for a couple days on how I was going to go about this task. Then, it dawned on me, I had these "Military" tires that had rims cast into them, all in one piece. Sadly, I had to ruin the set I bought for a whooping $3.00 a box, that went with a well known Taiwanese model part company. But, I center drilled the rims out, and re fitted the left over tire with the rims originally with Daisys Jeep! I had thought first to use the "bigger" wheels I had till I seen the sheer size of them, and went tot he smaller ones that were in the kit, and were actual the same size as the factory ones! And look just as good!



















This shot shows the nicely added 5th tire, for use as the "Spare".... GREAT downward looking shot as well, over the frame! I have yet to paint the spare "mount" to be colored to match the body of the Jeep!










Because of the frame and the origin of this kit, I bought it used it had some slight....issues, shall we say. That well both rear axles needed re-built, re-designed, something just the whole set up as messed up and the guy who did it well. I'm not sure "looking" over the model said exactly, what his intentions were....BUT, because of this, the front rear had a really "WIDE" stance, why? I'm not sure, I tried every trick I could to make it more narrow, BEFORE mounting it to the suspension, and it still had a good 1/8th to much on BOTH side so a quart inch to wide. SO, what I did was take and make the "steering" do a little.....With the vehicle looking as it was to take a left or right turn with the wheels as follows, helped A LOT, as it hides that issue pretty well I do believe!










I think it looks really well, considering what it did look like when I first began to study the parts within the box after getting home!










This picture is a close up depicted as so, to show the detail, I went and added in all the rear brake lines! They cross the rear axle, and then to a "T" joint, to then run up to the cross-member as in real life....To the drivers side frame rail, to the front where the Master Cylinder will be located on the firewall.

More to come.....This is the "Frame work" done, the following pictures are of "Moch-Up" of the engine and body setting onto the frame to clearing and looking to make sure all comes together!


----------



## -Hemi-

So then, with the frame looking this good and my energy being so intense at this time of the things completed, I had to test fit everything as the steering axle being well, in a steered position....










I had to see if they were "turned" to taught for the body! And as seen they aren't they turned out VERY well this way. Plus with the wheel issues mentioned, I also had questioned fit of everything as it was being assembled, BEFORE the rear axle was placed to "stay" onto the suspension, I tested the fit of the tires with them able to be removed as they are now, they don't spin freely. I do that purposely tho, I learned the hard way all that hard work can land it on the floor in a million pieces and the breakage just isn't worth it PLUS, I display at a couple local places and would NOT want to hear that one of my nicest models wound up on the floor or bottom of the displace case because they "roll"....So, yeah, don't happen!










Pretty good clearance overall front to back, and all around looks....(The height seems high, but isn't really) I have Nerf type "steps" to add to both sides for Daisy to get in and out....These probably pre-date the actual "Nerf" brand by 10 years LOL

Looks good on the driver side front corner and having the wheels steering into a left hand turn!!!!!

More to come as more progress is made! ENJOY!!!!


----------



## scottnkat

That's coming along nicely - I like this!


----------



## -Hemi-

Thank You! I never thought for a second, that a broken 4 cylinder valve cover would result in a V-8 replacement! LOL Sadly, that said, a set of tires, and 2 sets of rims resulting in a second completely different set of tires, made to fit ONE of the 2 sets of rims...... 

Turned out VERY well to this point in time, AND it sits well.....With that, I mean its wheels are all touching the area it sits, without looking "odd" or the wheels looking to need an alignment....Turned out VERY well, I'm pleased, and will be adding pictures as progress is made!


----------



## whiskeyrat

Hemi...

I'm LOVIN this build. This is my kinda model building! The mods you've made look very very nice, especially the engine swap, expertly done! Also love the great stories you and vypurr shared, too funny! Never thought I'd hear of an engine actually being duct-taped into a car but... well, now I've heard everything lol! Absolutely great work man, eager to see more! 

I would love to get a shot of Daisy's jeep and The General together when they're both done... you any good at photoshop?


----------



## -Hemi-

whiskeyrat said:


> Hemi...
> 
> I'm LOVIN this build. This is my kinda model building! The mods you've made look very very nice, especially the engine swap, expertly done! Also love the great stories you and vypurr shared, too funny! Never thought I'd hear of an engine actually being duct-taped into a car but... well, now I've heard everything lol! Absolutely great work man, eager to see more!
> 
> I would love to get a shot of Daisy's jeep and The General together when they're both done... you any good at photoshop?


Whiskey, THANKS you just made my day! LOL The whole thread is a base from my younger years watching and growing up with the Dukes of Hazard, as you know.... ( myself am sticking to the 1/24th-1/25th scale as that General your building is HUGE but I love it and one day.....will have one to build for myself!

As for the garage talk, to me thats where I get the model building from....I loved the crazy stuff we cooked up on an auto that was "ours" garage personel, and see that it worked in most cases! The duct tape got me the handle around the shop as "Mac" or MacGyver....As it was never forgotten to this day those guys in my home town when they see still call me that! LOL

Which is my only way to explain to you, how that V-8 in place of a I-4 looks so good! LOL You at all familiar with the Daisy Jeep model? It was factory with a 4 cylinder in it.....WELL as you read, I got this model used, and to that, parts were already painted and some assembly was done...(I had to remove the tire and rims the original owner had on the frame as it looked horrible! BUT that left me with a couple issues that now, don't mean anything as I remedied that pretty quick with the tires and rims seen on the newly painted frame and such!

(Not sure thats gonna show up but here goes nothin'......):wave:


----------



## -Hemi-

I drew that free hand in photoshop/CAD type set up.....I got all sorts of imgaes as such!

I think I can do a General, and Dixie together......


----------



## Rondo

I missed some of your updates. The Jeep is looking great. Those are some tough tires and turning the fronts a little brings it to life.


----------



## -Hemi-

yeah, it took a bit to get it where it is, BUT, turned out so far GREAT, with little effort, and a good sense of thought on how to accomplish things....

The front wheels steering to the left, makes all the difference, on ANY model car, or truck, it sure shows the tread nicely on this one!


----------



## chippmunk53

I know that this comment will come across as nit-picky, but the Jeep that was used in the Dukes of Hazzard TV series was actually a CJ7, instantly recognizable by the U-shaped door cuts and longer wheelbase. 

CJ5's had an S-shaped door opening and a very short 80 inch wheelbase, which was very thrilling when powered by a 304 V-8. I owned a '73 CJ5, very rough-riding and prone to lift front wheels off the ground under hard acceleration!

But, I digress. To accurately model Daisy's Jeep "as seen on TV," I used a Monogram CJ7, which comes with a V-8 already. Painted white with tan seats and dash, I used the decals from AMT's Daisy's kit for a more realistic depiction of one of the most famous Jeeps in TV history!

Some day, I plan on recreating Gene Autry's NellyBelle, another notable piece of Jeep TV memorabilia.


----------



## -Hemi-

chippmunk53,
WELL thuis might be true, this model was SOLD in a MPC "Daisy Dukes "Jeep" box! Which I have with the kit, with the Daisy Dukes Jeep instructions. It was not listed as a CJ-5 NOR a CJ-7, and to which, the CJ-7 is a slight bit longer Jeep. However on the box it just mentions "CJ" nothing more ANYWHERE on the model kit, and for 5 bucks, I couldn't pass it up, specially when the box was in mint shape then and still is!

Knowing the box was opened I knew from the minute I bought it, it was muissing the decals, which I have them coming a MUCH BETTER rendition of the ones on her actual Golden Eagle Jeep.....

Following picture is the actual kit I got:


----------



## DCH10664

Even had the box been empty, it would have been worth 5 bucks !! What a deal !


----------



## -Hemi-

-RIGHT!?! The picture on the '74 Roadrunner is EVEN BETTER then the one seen here LOL

BUT I'ma Dukes fan, always have been so. I just wished they made models figures of the cast to be put into the cars....that BE AWESOME!


----------



## DCH10664

-Hemi- said:


> -RIGHT!?! The picture on the '74 Roadrunner is EVEN BETTER then the one seen here LOL
> 
> BUT I'ma Dukes fan, always have been so. I just wished they made models figures of the cast to be put into the cars....that BE AWESOME!


I would have liked to have seen some figures included with this model as well. I know I've built a few model cars in the past that came with figures. But had always thought when it came to TV or movie cars they really needed to include figures. It would have been nice to have some Duke boys to put in the General. Or a Daisy to put in the Jeep. And likewise a Michael Knight to put in KITT.


----------



## -Hemi-

Right! I got the General Lee (a couple of them!) plus 2 Daisy's cars the '71 Satellite, and the '74 Roadrunner, as well as the Jeep seen here, PLUS Rosco's Patrol car! I have his Dog to put in the front seat, but dang it thats all I got.....Stinks and yes, I agree with Micheal Knight for in KITT, but.....?

I've looked for figurines and not a one of them even comes close to what the movies show for looks or dress....And really, how many Daisy's you think would sell? MILLIONS, WHY? She was a female "Icon" that was well. family oriented, "clean", nothing nasty and all connected with Catherine Bach! Or that I have ever seen anyway! BUT she was lookin good doing it! LOL


----------



## DCH10664

Daisy was definitely an icon in her day. And I know she had to of made a fortune off her posters alone. I know most guy (myself included) had a poster of her hanging on their bedroom wall. And with her popularity it surprises me that the model makers didn't have the insight to include a Daisy figure in the kits. I really think it would have helped them to sell a lot more kits !!


----------



## -Hemi-

If they had............ you couldn't get away from them at yardsales and trade shows.... thats how many they would have sold! Hands down....MILLIONS like I said!

Heck, think of it, the Duke boys too! I mean how many "General Lee's" do you see? I myself know of 3 or 4 of them right off the top of my head in my house, NEVERMIND on here!

BEFORE they were making the General Lee again, people were making them from the '69 Chargers anyway, even if they had to use printed "stickers" for the decals.....there really are A LOT of '69 Chargers made as models.....

I can't see why they wouldn't make the figures for in the cars but hey, I'm just the consumer what do I know!?


----------



## -Hemi-

So, as I said this kit, was missing the decals, BUT I have the body painted and awaiting decals as I get them, stored in its box, protected from scratches and such, but heres a look at the body....I have some (A LOT) of detail to add, and paint in, the body must be painted white on the outside BEFORE any painting inside can be done so. Thought when I was painting, I'd get some shine to her. ENJOY Daisy!



















Its gettin' there! I'll be pleased when a few of these are completed, as then I can get moving on some others that are waiting!


----------

